# Israel:  A Light Unto to All Nations



## MJB12741 (Nov 4, 2016)

Is there ANYONE who would care to condemn Israel for this one?


----------



## turzovka (Nov 4, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> Is there ANYONE who would care to condemn Israel for this one?



I would have guessed Saudi Arabia or Iran would have been the ones to come up with this and bring an alleviation of suffering to the world.


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 4, 2016)

turzovka said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there ANYONE who would care to condemn Israel for this one?
> ...





montelatici said:


> Apartheid South Africa was quite innovative too.  Would you have not condemned Apartheid?



You are a real joke. Israel "apartheid!"  Just curious, how many Christians & Jews in non apartheid Muslim countries with equal voting rights in their governments?  Ya'll come back now, ya hear?


----------



## PurpleOwl (Nov 4, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


thats why you support apartheid?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 4, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Apartheid South Africa was quite innovative too.  Would you have not condemned Apartheid?



What a shame you support the apartheid politics of your fellow islamists.

Christians in Gaza face increasing pressure to convert to Islam

Christians in Gaza are facing great and increasing pressure to convert to Islam under the rule of Palestinian authority, according to an Arabic-language report.


----------



## turzovka (Nov 4, 2016)

PurpleOwl said:


> thats why you support apartheid?



Explain it to us purple owl.

There are 2 million Arab muslims living in Israel.   They work, vote and live freely.   They are free to leave to if they wish, so why would they stay if they were so oppressed?    There are also Christians and atheists and gays and whoever else living in Israel.

There also hundreds of thousands of Palestinian muslims who have crossed the Israeli border every day to work in Jewish run businesses and make a decent living.   That is because Israel is humane (not sure if that is still the case because of so much terroristic threats).    Why would no wealthy ARrab state give them jobs or build industries in Gaza and the West Bank -- if they really cared about their Arab brothers' well being?   Why is no Palestinian ever allowed to immigrate into one of those Arab nations?       Apartheid my foot.   You are desperate and dishonest in your ability to think.


----------



## PurpleOwl (Nov 4, 2016)

turzovka said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> > thats why you support apartheid?
> ...


literally none of that is factual


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 4, 2016)

turzovka said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> > thats why you support apartheid?
> ...


Apartheid keeps on coming up again and again on this forum by the usual perpetrators trying to compare Israel to South Africa.  Now here is something from a Methodist Reverend who fought Apartheid in his home country of South Africa.

The Truth Behind "Israeli Apartheid Week" | ICEJ USA


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 4, 2016)

PurpleOwl said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleOwl said:
> ...


You must be aware of all the Hindus and others who are currently working in the Gulf States.  Can  you tell us if the Gulf States have invited the Palestinians to come in and work for them?  One would think they would welcome their brethren of the same religion rather than Hindus from India or Catholics from the Philippines.


----------



## montelatici (Nov 4, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleOwl said:
> ...



The moron continues to propagate Zionist propaganda.  The majority of Christians and Muslims are held in Bantustans to make sure Jews maintain a ruling majority in a part of the land they control.  Where in the f-ck are the Christians and Muslims that are in the part of Palestine that invading Jews have been able to constitute a fake majority are they supposed to go you moron?


----------



## Onyx (Nov 4, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> Is there ANYONE who would care to condemn Israel for this one?



This is sure to win your faction some propaganda points.


----------



## montelatici (Nov 4, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



Firstly, hundreds of thousands Palestinian refugees ended up in the Gulf states and Saudi Arabia.  Nearly every cook, houseboy and maid that we had when I was in the Army stationed in Saudi Arabia was Palestinian. In Jeddah the U.S. Military Training mission houseboys were all Palestinian.  One was a  graduate engineer. 

You are a real moron.  A brainwashed moron.There were no Arab illegal immigrants to Palestine.  The illegal immigrants were all Jews, you idiot.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 4, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


Looks like the braying jackass is still at it.  Next he will be telling us that he fought Apartheid in  South Africa like the Reverend did.  Hee Haw -- have you lived in Israel like the Reverend  to see what is actually  going on?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 4, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleOwl said:
> ...




Perhaps the braying jackass should check just as to what groups are working in Saudi Arabia now.   While he does this, he should also check to see who is working in Qatar, Oman, Bahrain, etc. 

Hmm, wonder if the Saudis replaced these workers with Palestinians.  Perhaps someone can bray to us and give us the scoop.

Saudi Arabia Deports Thousands Of Ethiopians

 Sure,of course, there was no illegal Arab immigration.  They were all nice enough to say "Please let us in  and make us legal.  Our home country is so poor that we need work."  What we see today when it comes to people sneaking into other countries for jobs is the same that happened years ago when the Arabs left their poor countries and went to get jobs in Israel.


----------



## turzovka (Nov 4, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Sure,of course, there was no illegal Arab immigration. They were all nice enough to say "Please let us in and make us legal. Our home country is so poor that we need work." What we see today when it comes to people sneaking into other countries for jobs is the same that happened years ago when the Arabs left their poor countries and went to get jobs in Israel.



_"The Arabs would have sat in the dark forever had not the Zionist engineers harnessed the Jordan river for electrification. Now they swarm into Palestine in seeking the light."_
- Winston Churchill, 1922 "A Peace to End All Peace"


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 5, 2016)

PurpleOwl said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...








 What apartheid is that then, care to produce one instance of it inside Israel's borders that is not also practised by the USA ?


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 5, 2016)

PurpleOwl said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleOwl said:
> ...









 Then disprove it if you can, when you cant you will be left looking like a complete moron.


 A little tip for you find out what apartheid means first, and then the extent of Israel's sovereignty


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 5, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...











 Monte is beaten again and goes into melt down mode and shows he has no argument to answer the truth with. What are these bantustans called then and who has control over them under the terms of International law ?


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 5, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Ya gotta love Monte.  So funny how he beats himself into a meltdown.


----------



## montelatici (Nov 5, 2016)

The propagandists are all out in force. It's hilarious.


----------



## montelatici (Nov 5, 2016)

Now the facts from Survey of Palestine Vol. 1 page 185 prior to partition.  Jews 367,845 Non-Jews 33,304 from 1920 to 1945.





Available from the Berman Jewish Policy Archive:

A Survey of Palestine Volume 1  | Berman Jewish Policy Archive @ Stanford University


----------



## Hollie (Nov 5, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Now the facts from Survey of Palestine Vol. 1 page 185 prior to partition.  Jews 367,845 Non-Jews 33,304 from 1920 to 1945.
> View attachment 97017
> 
> Available from the Berman Jewish Policy Archive:
> ...



*The Arabs in Palestine | Jewish Virtual Library*

*A Population Boom *
As Hussein foresaw, the regeneration of Palestine, and the growth of its population, came only after Jews returned in massive numbers. The Jewish population increased by 470,000 between World War I and World War II while the non-Jewish population rose by 588,000. In fact, the permanent Arab population increased 120 percent between 1922 and 1947. 

This rapid growth was a result of several factors. One was immigration from neighboring states — constituting 37 percent of the total immigration to pre-state Israel — by Arabs who wanted to take advantage of the higher standard of living the Jews had made possible. The Arab population also grew because of the improved living conditions created by the Jews as they drained malarial swamps and brought improved sanitation and health care to the region. Thus, for example, the Muslim infant mortality rate fell from 201 per thousand in 1925 to 94 per thousand in 1945 and life expectancy rose from 37 years in 1926 to 49 in 1943. 

The Arab population increased the most in cities with large Jewish populations that had created new economic opportunities. From 19221947, the non-Jewish population increased 290 percent in Haifa, 131 percent in Jerusalem and 158 percent in Jaffa. The growth in Arab towns was more modest: 42 percent in Nablus, 78 percent in Jenin and 37 percent in Bethlehem.


----------



## montelatici (Nov 5, 2016)

Ahh, you post propaganda fro the "Jewsih Virtual Library" and I post fact from historical archives, that happen to be Jewish.  I have to hand it to you, you have balls.  You don't care how stupid you look. LOL


----------



## Hollie (Nov 5, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Ahh, you post propaganda fro the "Jewsih Virtual Library" and I post fact from historical archives, that happen to be Jewish.  I have to hand it to you, you have balls.  You don't care how stupid you look. LOL


Ah, angry, self-hating and crude. You do it all. 

What a shame you get so flustered when your sources are challenged and your "because I say so" claims are dismissed.


----------



## montelatici (Nov 5, 2016)

Not angry at all, just enjoying your posting of propaganda from propaganda sites and my posting of fact from historical archives, maintained by Jews. LOL


----------



## Hollie (Nov 5, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Not angry at all, just enjoying your posting of propaganda from propaganda sites and my posting of fact from historical archives, maintained by Jews. LOL


Oh, my. You're getting frantic. It's interesting that you have convinced yourself that others are required to accept your propaganda as true. Your "hysterical" archives are not true simply because you want them to be.  

Don't presume that others are as gullible as you are.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 6, 2016)

montelatici said:


> The propagandists are all out in force. It's hilarious.









 Yes we have you pimping your manipulated video on your you tube channel, ignoring international laws, international treaties and historically accurate reports all because your imam/priest tells you to


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 6, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Not angry at all, just enjoying your posting of propaganda from propaganda sites and my posting of fact from historical archives, maintained by Jews. LOL








 Since when has fred montelatici been known for posting the truth and been a repository of historical archives.

 I hope you had permission to copy those video's and mangle them before posting them on here.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 6, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Now the facts from Survey of Palestine Vol. 1 page 185 prior to partition.  Jews 367,845 Non-Jews 33,304 from 1920 to 1945.
> View attachment 97017
> 
> Available from the Berman Jewish Policy Archive:
> ...










 And no supporting evidence to show that this was 100% accurate.

 And even this says the Jews were in the majority if you look

* Jews 367,845 Non-Jews 33,304 from 1920 to 1945.*


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 6, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Ahh, you post propaganda fro the "Jewsih Virtual Library" and I post fact from historical archives, that happen to be Jewish.  I have to hand it to you, you have balls.  You don't care how stupid you look. LOL








 No you post only thise parts that meet your POV, and then claim it is zionist propaganda when shown the parts of your links that go against your brainwashing


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 7, 2016)

Israel's endless contributions to the world are all documented.  So lets enjoy watching the Pali supporters bitch about it.


----------



## montelatici (Nov 7, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Not angry at all, just enjoying your posting of propaganda from propaganda sites and my posting of fact from historical archives, maintained by Jews. LOL
> ...



Let's see, you believe propaganda that you find on sites dedicated to propagated Zionist propaganda, and you consider fact from historical academic archives, even those maintained by Jewish organizations as propaganda.  You are a hoot.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 7, 2016)

montelatici said:


> The propagandists are all out in force. It's hilarious.


The one who is hilarious is you, except that you don't realize it.  Meanwhile, can you tell us how many Palestinians were allowed into Kuwait to take jobs?

60% of Kuwait’s population are expatriates?


----------



## montelatici (Nov 7, 2016)

Do the expatriates rule Kuwait?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 7, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Do the expatriates rule Kuwait?


Why are you throwing something in which does not have anything to do with what you stated?  In Post #12 you said "Firstly, hundreds of thousands Palestinian refugees ended up in the Gulf states and Saudi Arabia." so tell us how many are now working in Kuwaiit.  You can bray or hee haw the number when you find the answer.    Out of the two million plus non Kuwaiitis working there, surely a large number must be Palestinians.


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 7, 2016)

Don't tell the Pali supporters about this Israeli contribution.

Israeli App That Diagnoses Car Problems and Finds Cheap Mechanics Expands to U.S., UK


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 8, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








 They are only Zionist when they go against your POV, when you use them they are facts from an archived source


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 8, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Do the expatriates rule Kuwait?









 Do you know what an expatriate is  ?


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 8, 2016)

Yet another Israeli contribution to the world. Only this time we should all thank the Palestinians for making Israeli developed security the best in the world.

Israeli Security Courses by Chameleon Associates


----------



## montelatici (Nov 8, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Do the expatriates rule Kuwait?
> ...



There were 500,000 Palestinians in Kuwait prior to the first Gulf war.  They were expelled by the Kuwaitis after Iraq was expelled.  They collaborated with the Iraqis and the Kuwaiti royal family expelled them.  But you knew that.


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 8, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> Is there ANYONE who would care to condemn Israel for this one?


Subject, verb, object.

Intro, body, conclusion.

You need to learn how the WRITE not just how to play show and tell.


----------



## montelatici (Nov 8, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> Yet another Israeli contribution to the world. Only this time we should all thank the Palestinians for making Israeli developed security the best in the world.
> 
> Israeli Security Courses by Chameleon Associates



When you are running a police state that has to keep a large, restive and oppressed population down, tools of oppression are given a lot of attention.  The South Africans were good at security too.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 8, 2016)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another Israeli contribution to the world. Only this time we should all thank the Palestinians for making Israeli developed security the best in the world.
> ...


What police state would that be? Israel is the only democracy in an area of the globe occupied by totalitarian Islamist theocracies and totalitarian fear societies run by Islamist welfare cheats. 

When was the last time your Islamist terrorist heroes in Gaza'istan or the West Bank had elections? Tools of oppression come out of your madrassah in the form of a Medieval theocratic code that has been a boat anchor around the necks of people across an entire swath of the planet.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 8, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Of course I knew that, but I would have though that the Kuwaitis would have forgiven their "oppressed" brethren by now.  Perhaps you can give us a rundown of the percentage of the Palestinians working in the Gulf States in comparison to the number of the "Infidels" like the Hindus working there.  Can we start with Qatar, please?


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 9, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








 Showing that even arab muslims dont want them


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 9, 2016)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another Israeli contribution to the world. Only this time we should all thank the Palestinians for making Israeli developed security the best in the world.
> ...







 So what is your excuse for how hamas and fatah operate when they mass murder innocent civilians for attending a wedding and dragging their lifeless bodies through the streets of palestine as object lessons  ?


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 9, 2016)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another Israeli contribution to the world. Only this time we should all thank the Palestinians for making Israeli developed security the best in the world.
> ...



At least we agree Israel owes a debt of gratitude to the Palestinians for having had to develope the world's best security systems.


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 13, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



It's called Palestinian mentality.


----------



## fanger (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Hollie (Nov 13, 2016)

fanger said:


>


You have spammed three separate threads with the same cut and paste.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 13, 2016)

fanger said:


>









 SPAMMING AND TROLLING TIME TO DISH OUT A BAN


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 13, 2016)

fanger said:


>



FUNNY, FUNNY, FUNNY!  WATCH THIS FOLKS!


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 14, 2016)

Here is another blessed Israeli initiative to help the people of India.

Israel emerging as new hub of int’l education for Indian students | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2016)

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Isn't David Icke the crackpot who said that the  U.S.  caused the tsunami?


----------



## fanger (Nov 15, 2016)

'Tsunami bomb' tested off New Zealand coast


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 15, 2016)

fanger said:


> 'Tsunami bomb' tested off New Zealand coast



What are some of the Palestinian contributions to the world?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2016)

fanger said:


> 'Tsunami bomb' tested off New Zealand coast




fanger, did you read the article? It says World War II.  Are you that dumb that you don't realize the it was the  Indian Ocean Tsunami that the crackpot Icks was talkinga about?

*Ten Years Since the 2004 Indian Ocean Tsunami - The Atlantic*

 
David Icke must be one of fanger's heroes.
 
*David Icke*. According to British conspiracy theorist *David Icke*, tall, blood-drinking, shape-shifting reptilian humanoids from the Alpha Draconis star system, now hiding in underground bases, are the force behind a worldwide conspiracy against humanity.


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > 'Tsunami bomb' tested off New Zealand coast
> ...



When all logic fails them, they go to conspiracy theories.  Heh Heh!


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 15, 2016)

OK Pali supporters.  Here is another Israeli world achievement to get all pissed over.  Enjoy!

Israel's medical response team receives highest ranking by United Nations


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 17, 2016)

Israeli innovations helping people all over  the world.

Israeli startup 2breathe wins CES Innovation Award


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 18, 2016)

Nations of the world look to Israel for cyber security.

2017 to be Israel’s year of cybersecurity exports


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 28, 2016)

Israel’s Zebra helps users get second opinion on scans


----------



## fanger (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 28, 2016)

fanger said:


>




OMG!  Hey I have an idea.  Lets dump all financial aid to Israel & make our country safe by giving more to the America loving, peace loving, life loving Palestinians.  Don't you agree?  Love you Fanger.  Heh Heh!


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 29, 2016)

fanger said:


>








 What war crimes have Israel been accused of then, and been investigated for by the ICC/ICJ. What was the outcome of that investigation and who found they faced arrest and charges as a result.

 Your LIES come back to haunt you big time and show that it is the muslim scum that are guilty of war crimes and face arrest and trial. Just look at the illegal weapons fired at Israel that are seen as a war crime by every NGO and civilised Government. Time the UN roped them in and threatened them with the loss of UNWRA and UN protection, then the tightening of a full blown blockade on gaza so that no one dare deal with them


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 29, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



As soon as Israel granted the Palestinians their Jew free Gaza, Egypt closed the border.  Can you blame the Egyptians?  They know the Palestinians well.


----------



## theliq (Dec 1, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleOwl said:
> ...


You forget one of many things...ISRAEL has USED WHITE SOUTH AFRICAN BOER MERCENARIES FOR 50 Years in Israel to Murder Palestinians.....I know because I met some.........I thought some Zionists were Shit but I have to admit these Guys were absolute SCUM...Hoss why did Israel employ such persons.

No abuse now just a rational answer.....steve


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 1, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...










 Your word is worthless as you are a 10 times proven liar so how about a link proving your claims. Should show us what your latest hate site is


----------



## theliq (Dec 1, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Let the Gutless Nit and Yarhoo.....go to Belgium,if only,they have an ARREST WARRANT OUT FOR HIM ...Charge>>>>>Crimes Against Humanity..They have a Criminal Court ready for him in Den Haag........if only


----------



## theliq (Dec 1, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Out of the MOUTH OF A RENOWN LAIR AND IDIOT......you know Fcuk All Pheo...Fcuk All
But as a side thought.....Pheo you must be happy now you have a ZIONIST JEWESS AS YOUR PRIME MINISTER.....BUT YOU ARE STILL A LYING MORON


----------



## Hollie (Dec 1, 2016)

fanger said:


>


Defending oneself from Islamic terrorists is not a war crime.


----------



## theliq (Dec 1, 2016)

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I agree BUT ATTEMPTING TO ELIMINATE THE PALESTINIANS IS.................FULL STOP


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 1, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...









 And under international law he can not be touched, but that does not stop you from telling your lies does it


 It was Sharon that had the arrest warrant on him and that has been withdrawn after discusions with judges and lawyers as to the liklehood of getting a conviction.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 1, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







Your meltdown wont work abdul as the facts dont change because you are a moron.

 Now show these alleged LIES and prove they are LIES or be called a 12 times loser and rabid islamonazi LIAR


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 1, 2016)

theliq said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...








 And allowing them to increase their numbers is not eliminating them is it. How can a 15% increase in the population be elimination ?


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 2, 2016)

In 1948 there were approximately 1.2 million Palestinians living in Israel.  And now there are only around 6 million  of them left.  It's a GENOCIDE I tell ya, a GENOCIDE!  And if you don't believe me just ask any of the Palestinian terrorist supporters.

Population Statistics - Israeli-Palestinian Conflict - ProCon.org


----------



## Shusha (Dec 2, 2016)

Please tell me someone didn't just use the word "Jewess".


----------



## montelatici (Dec 2, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> In 1948 there were approximately 1.2 million Palestinians living in Israel.  And now there are only around 6 million  of them left.  It's a GENOCIDE I tell ya, a GENOCIDE!  And if you don't believe me just ask any of the Palestinian terrorist supporters.
> 
> Population Statistics - Israeli-Palestinian Conflict - ProCon.org



You haven't a clue as to what the definition of genocide is, obviously.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 2, 2016)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > In 1948 there were approximately 1.2 million Palestinians living in Israel.  And now there are only around 6 million  of them left.  It's a GENOCIDE I tell ya, a GENOCIDE!  And if you don't believe me just ask any of the Palestinian terrorist supporters.
> ...


Yet another of your cut and paste slogans. 

Here's a bit of enlightenment for you and your heroes in the Hamas franchise of Islamic Terrorism Intl., Inc., retaliation by Israel to acts of war / acts of Islamic terrorism is not _genocide_™.

You should take the time to understand terms and definitions before you make such silly claims.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 2, 2016)

Bewildered as usual.  You don't know definition either.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 2, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Bewildered as usual.  You don't know definition either.


I understand you're befuddled with terms, definitions and their use. That is why I suggested you review the definition of genocide as you throw that term around while being oblivious to its use and applicability.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 2, 2016)

I suggest you study it.

_*[G]enocide means any of the following acts *committed with intent to destroy, in whole *or in part,* a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:
*(a) Killing members of the group;*
*(b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;*
*(c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part; *
(d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; 
(e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group._
_
What is Genocide?_


----------



## Shusha (Dec 2, 2016)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > In 1948 there were approximately 1.2 million Palestinians living in Israel.  And now there are only around 6 million  of them left.  It's a GENOCIDE I tell ya, a GENOCIDE!  And if you don't believe me just ask any of the Palestinian terrorist supporters.
> ...



Genocide is the _intent to destroy...
_
Since the Palestinians are not being destroyed...by definition there is either no genocide or the Israelis SUCK at committing genocide and are failing monstrously.  Which do you think it is?


----------



## montelatici (Dec 2, 2016)

There certainly was and is an intent to destroy the Palestinians, and Palestinians are being killed. The definition of genocide


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 2, 2016)

montelatici said:


> There certainly was and is an intent to destroy the Palestinians, and Palestinians are being killed. The definition of genocide


Are you keeping copies of the obituaries to post here to prove your charges?  I didn't think so.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 2, 2016)

montelatici said:


> There certainly was and is an intent to destroy the Palestinians, and Palestinians are being killed. The definition of genocide


Your silly ".... because I say so", pronouncements are a hoot.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 2, 2016)

montelatici said:


> I suggest you study it.
> 
> _*[G]enocide means any of the following acts *committed with intent to destroy, in whole *or in part,* a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:
> *(a) Killing members of the group;
> ...



Your next assignment is to cut and a paste a description of how your earlier cut and paste doesn't make sense.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 2, 2016)

Bewildered again.  You didn't even look at the source of the definition. Hilarious.


----------



## Shusha (Dec 2, 2016)

montelatici said:


> There certainly was and is an intent to destroy the Palestinians, and Palestinians are being killed. The definition of genocide



The fact that people die is irrelevant with respect to the definition of genocide, so strawman. 

Your claim is that Israel intends to commit genocide on the Palestinian people and is failing magnificently.  Prove the intent.  Show the effort made.  Demonstrate the actions which are intended to lead to destruction and explain the cause of failure.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 2, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Bewildered again.  You didn't even look at the source of the definition. Hilarious.


On the contrary, you were instructed to make an attempt at understanding terms and definitions before mindlessly dumping cut and paste articles you don't understand.


----------



## montelatici (Dec 2, 2016)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > There certainly was and is an intent to destroy the Palestinians, and Palestinians are being killed. The definition of genocide
> ...



It is plainly obvious that the piecemeal killing of Palestinians is as much as the Israelis think they can get away with without risking sanctions from the world and reprimands from their benefactor, the U.S., the intent to destroy the Palestinians is certainly there.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 3, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Please tell me someone didn't just use the word "Jewess".









 A valid term that can be found in the dictionary, used in its correct context it is not racist


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 3, 2016)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > In 1948 there were approximately 1.2 million Palestinians living in Israel.  And now there are only around 6 million  of them left.  It's a GENOCIDE I tell ya, a GENOCIDE!  And if you don't believe me just ask any of the Palestinian terrorist supporters.
> ...









 Nor do you as shown by your constant manipulation of the definition to meet with your POV


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 3, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Bewildered as usual.  You don't know definition either.








 And you only know your islamocatholic propaganda that says the Jews must die


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 3, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...









 And if the cowards in gaza would abide by International laws and the Geneva conventions then not one civilian would be hurt. Over 50% of gaza is open space from which hamas could fire its illegal weapons at Israel any time it wanted and only terrorists would them be killed in the return fire.

 Using your criteria when the USA started firing on Iraqi's it was a genocide that you supported and defended, as it was the same thing taking place


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 3, 2016)

montelatici said:


> I suggest you study it.
> 
> _*[G]enocide means any of the following acts *committed with intent to destroy, in whole *or in part,* a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:
> *(a) Killing members of the group;
> ...



Now listen up you Zionists.  Here are documented facts on Monte's alleged Israeli genocide of the Palestinians:  In 1948 there were approximately 1.2 million Palestinians residing in Israel.  And now there are only around 6 million of them left.  Way to go Monte.

Population Statistics - Israeli-Palestinian Conflict - ProCon.org


----------



## montelatici (Dec 3, 2016)

You continue demonstrating that you don't understand the definition of genocide.  Not the sharpest knife in the drawer and you don't mind advertising the fact.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 3, 2016)

montelatici said:


> You continue demonstrating that you don't understand the definition of genocide.  Not the sharpest knife in the drawer and you don't mind advertising the fact.


I think what's comically sad is your cutting and pasting of definitions for words and terms you don't understand and then lashing out at those who correct you for your errors.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 3, 2016)

montelatici said:


> You continue demonstrating that you don't understand the definition of genocide.  Not the sharpest knife in the drawer and you don't mind advertising the fact.


 




 A broken clock is right twice a day, you cant even manage that.


Stop spreading LIES and inciting violence against the Jews


----------



## Shusha (Dec 3, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me someone didn't just use the word "Jewess".
> ...




Its a dated term and mildly offensive to Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 3, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...








 I think the Jews can handle mildly offensive, it is the knifing and shooting they find highly offensive


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 4, 2016)

How does Israel continue to make so many worldly contributions to better lives despite the Palestinians Israel has  to deal with?


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 7, 2016)

WOW!  Bravo Israel.

Israeli Solar Desalination Process Cuts Energy Costs by 90%


----------



## Challenger (Dec 9, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> How does Israel continue to make so many worldly contributions to better lives despite the Palestinians Israel has  to deal with?


Massive US funding, and the fact that Palestinians are no real threat.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 9, 2016)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > How does Israel continue to make so many worldly contributions to better lives despite the Palestinians Israel has  to deal with?
> ...


Oh, of course not. Islamic terrorism is not a threat. "Isolated Incidents" of Islamic terrorism that are regularly committed by "Peaceful Inner Strugglers" is not a threat.


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 9, 2016)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > How does Israel continue to make so many worldly contributions to better lives despite the Palestinians Israel has  to deal with?
> ...



Hey I have an idea.  Lets cut off all financial aid to Israel & give it to the life loving, peace loving Palestinians to make endless contributions to a better world.  Don't you agree?  Heh Heh!


----------



## Challenger (Dec 9, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Works for me.


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 9, 2016)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Yes.  And the Palestinians would use all the financial aid to make a better world because that is what these noble people are dedicated to.  Right?


----------



## Challenger (Dec 9, 2016)

Do tell, what proportion of the Zionist Israeli economy is devoted to weapons manufacture and what proportion is devoted to selfless and noble humanitarianism?


----------



## montelatici (Dec 9, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Excellent idea.


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 9, 2016)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Right on.  The whole world needs better bomb straps for population control.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 10, 2016)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > How does Israel continue to make so many worldly contributions to better lives despite the Palestinians Israel has  to deal with?
> ...








 No more threat than the Russians  or the Chinese, or how about Daesh or IS . And the so called massive American funding has to be spent on American goods only, so not much left for R&D 

 But then you know this but have been told to spread your enablers lies so the Jews are demonised and blackened


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 10, 2016)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 And then force them to use it for only peaceful means, any infringement see's a small air burst device detonate inside the body of the current palestinian leader.   Within a year there would be no palestinians left as none would want to be the leader


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 10, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Do tell, what proportion of the Zionist Israeli economy is devoted to weapons manufacture and what proportion is devoted to selfless and noble humanitarianism?









 About the same as any other developed countries of course, but then the majority dont have to face constant threat from illegal weapons and terrorism. But when you look you see that the majority of the armed services bills are for defense against islamonazi terrorism and violence.

 Why wont the UN enforce international laws demanded by the arab muslims ?


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 10, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...






 And sharper knives for beheading cleanly


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hey I have an idea.  Lets cut off all financial aid to Israel & give it to the noble, life loving, peace loving Palestinians to make endless contributions for better lives throughout the world.  Heh Heh.


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 12, 2016)

In all fairness we should not only give praise to Israel for all their worldly contributions for better lives without considering all of the Palestinian contributions to the world as well.


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 17, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> In all fairness we should not only give praise to Israel for all their worldly contributions for better lives without considering all of the Palestinian contributions to the world as well.



Hello!  Anybody home?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 7, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > In all fairness we should not only give praise to Israel for all their worldly contributions for better lives without considering all of the Palestinian contributions to the world as well.
> ...





MJB12741 said:


> Is there ANYONE who would care to condemn Israel for this one?



Hello Everyone, 

I am new to this site and I have chosen this thread to highlight the good Israel has done, and continues to do, not only technologically but in general.

I encourage all of those who are Pro Israel to continue to post links to articles they see about improvements made in all fields by Israeli Jews, Arabs, Druze, Buddhists, etc.....

Israel is a diverse society and all have contributed to the success story that it is today.

All citizens, regardless of religion have contributed to developing helpful ideas which affect everyone in Israel and in the world.

Let us continue to tell those stories.


Israeli technology revolutionizes heart attack detection with one drop of blood | World Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 7, 2017)

For those who insist that there is Apartheid in Israel

New "Apartheid?" poster  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 7, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 7, 2017)

Yes Israel continues to make endless contributions to humanity for better lives all over the world. But in all fairness we should also discuss Palestinian contributions to the world. Who will be first to educate the Zionists?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 7, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Yes Israel continues to make endless contributions to humanity for better lives all over the world. But in all fairness we should also discuss Palestinian contributions to the world. Who will be first to educate the Zionists?



Why aren't you first?
Give us examples of the Palestinian contribution to the world for the past 100 years. 
What have the Palestinians from Gaza and the West Bank contributed
so far?

Anything under Arafat?  
Abbas? 
Hamas?


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 7, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Israel continues to make endless contributions to humanity for better lives all over the world. But in all fairness we should also discuss Palestinian contributions to the world. Who will be first to educate the Zionists?
> ...



Let us ask  the Pali supporters.


----------



## theliq (Mar 8, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> For those who insist that there is Apartheid in Israel
> 
> New "Apartheid?" poster  ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


But what about the 100's  of thousands of   Palestinian DEATHS and THEIR STOLEN LAND Hey??????


----------



## theliq (Mar 8, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Well in the  post # 120 It shows a Palestinian couple  for starters MJ.......But you tend to slide into the Negative regarding Palestinians who have contributed much


----------



## louie888 (Mar 8, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> *Israel: A Light Unto to All Nations *


Bwahaha... bwahaha... bwa...

The title of this thread is idiotic. We are talking about a "nation" that lives beyond all known international human rights standards on a daily basis.

Look at all we have learned on this board alone:

GENOCIDE..

Israel's "Genocide" Of Palestinians

Israel’s efforts to erase Palestinian history reflect ‘incremental genocide...

CRIMES AGAINST HUMANITY...

Crimes against Humanity? Israel Bans Delivery of Anaesthesia Gas to Gaza Hospitals

WAR CRIMES...

A Child's View from Gaza

These are the Palestinian children killed by Israel in 2016

WATCH... people actually defend this and tell us that this is G-d GIVING THEM THEIR LAND

FLAGRANT DISREGARD FOR INTERNATIONAL LAW...

Amnesty Intl.: Flurry of settlement activity shows flagrant disregard for international law

HUMAN RIGHTS VIOLATIONS...

BREAKING: Amnesty accuses Israel of multiple human rights violations INCLUDING CHILDREN!

ETHNIC CLEANSING...

A real look at ethnic cleansing in the Holy land... decide for yourself

APARTHEID...

Apartheid? Really?

THE RACISTS BUILDS WHITE ONLY VILLAGES WHERE ARABS HAD LIVES FOR CENTURIES AND PRETEND G-D WANTED THIS...

G-d explains the settlements... bottom line!

AND THEN PRETEND THAT THE ZIONIST MOUTH PIECES SPEAK FOR THE JEWISH PEOPLE...

Judaism and zionism are extreme opposites

ISRAEL USES FALSE FLAG TERRORISM NOT ONLY IN THE MIDDLE EAST, BUT ALSO AGAINST AMERICA AND HER ALLIES...

LOOK! Mossad just launched another rocket into an empty lot and now they're bonbing Gaza again...

THE WORLD KNEW GIVING THE JEWS PALESTINE WOULD NOT BODE WELL FOR PEACE...

Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?

Albert Einstein penned this letter in 1948... just wow!

ISRAEL HAS A LONG HISTORY OF SPYING ON AMERCA...

To Understand Jewish Power-How It Rules From Israel-"OPERATION TALPIOT" and "THE TECHNION"

JEWS CONVICTED ALL OVER THE WORLD FOR PEDOPHILIA ESCAPE TO SAFETY IN ISRAEL...

msm Israel: Israel Becoming a 'Refuge for Pedophiles,' Warns Advocate for Child Sex Abuse Victims

NOT ONLY DO THESE ASSHOLES LOBBY POLITICIANS ALL OVER THE WORLD TO THROW PEOPLE IN JAIL FOR QUESTIONING OR WRITING ABOUT WWII, THEY DENY THE NAKBA WHILE THEY CLAIM THAT THE PEOPLE THEY TREAT WORSE THAN ANIMALS NEVER EXISTED...

Al Nakba Denial vs Holocaust Denial, what's the Difference

Palestine NEVER EXISTED!

AND THEY WOULD NOT EXIST WITHOUT THE ZIONIST COLLUSION WITH THE NAZIS AS JEWS WHERE BEING WIPED OFF THE PLANET...

Would Israel exist today without the holoccaust? And moreover...

*If Israel is a light to all nations, then all nations are seriously fucked.*


----------



## theliq (Mar 9, 2017)

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > *Israel: A Light Unto to All Nations *
> ...


OUTSTANDING  Post....Louie


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 9, 2017)

theliq said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Palestinian Arabs, Christian and Muslims contribute plenty in Israel.

What are Palestinian Christians and Muslims allowed to contribute in Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and other areas where they are kept as refugees and not allowed to go to school or get good jobs?

What is the Muslim contribution to the world for the past 1400 years?

Look at all the land they conquered through all of those years and let us know 
what has been achieved which has made the world better.

Louis's list come from conspiracy theory sites.  How many of those articles come from real events?  Did they ever happen?
Have the sites ever  proven any of it?

The answer is no.

To applaud conspiracy theories against a country and people both of you have been taught to hate because of all the allegation which swarm around from both Christian and Muslim sources........

.....is absolutely worthless.

All you have is a very deep well full of rocks.

Try putting water in the well.  That is what wells are for.

Water, not rocks.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 9, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



I think an important point that should be made is that there are many Arabs in Israel who identify themselves as Israeli Arabs, and not as Palestinians.  Mohammed Zoabi is one such proud Israeli Muslim.  Follow him on Facebook, and check out his Youtubes.  Israeli Christian Arabs are volunteering in the IDF at record numbers.  (Only Israeli Jews and Druze are actually drafted.)


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 9, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 9, 2017)

Is anyone aware of a single Arab Israeli citizen who wants to leave Israel to go live in some Arab country?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 9, 2017)

The Israelis and Palestinians who work together in peace


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 9, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Is anyone aware of a single Arab Israeli citizen who wants to leave Israel to go live in some Arab country?



Not only that, many are seeking citizenship:

Breaking taboo, East Jerusalem Palestinians seek Israeli citizenship


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 9, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone aware of a single Arab Israeli citizen who wants to leave Israel to go live in some Arab country?
> ...



Who can blame them after the treatment Palestinians received & still receive from Arab countries.  The irony is never do we hear any complaint about it from the Pali supporters.  Therefore would it not be best for Israel to end  their Zionist agenda of peace offerings, security fence & land concessions to Palestinians & just start treating them like the Arab countries do?


----------



## montelatici (Mar 9, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Is anyone aware of a single Arab Israeli citizen who wants to leave Israel to go live in some Arab country?



Why would a Palestinian want to leave his/her homeland to go live in some other country.  Demographics are in their favor. Citizenship is the first step.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 9, 2017)

10 Israeli Technologies That Are Changing The World


----------



## Mindful (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 10, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone aware of a single Arab Israeli citizen who wants to leave Israel to go live in some Arab country?
> ...



Are you saying the Palestinian squatters would rather become citizens in Israel than live in their native homelands?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 10, 2017)

The top 12 most amazing Israeli medical advances


----------



## louie888 (Mar 10, 2017)

*Sixties Fan*

You are very proud of "Israeli" technology... good for you. You should know that much of that, if not all was stolen, but whatever.

You have totally missed the point.

The title of this thread is idiotic. We are talking about a "nation" that lives beyond all known international human rights standards on a daily basis.

Look at all we have learned on this board alone:

GENOCIDE..

Israel's "Genocide" Of Palestinians

Israel’s efforts to erase Palestinian history reflect ‘incremental genocide...

CRIMES AGAINST HUMANITY...

Crimes against Humanity? Israel Bans Delivery of Anaesthesia Gas to Gaza Hospitals

WAR CRIMES...

A Child's View from Gaza

These are the Palestinian children killed by Israel in 2016

WATCH... people actually defend this and tell us that this is G-d GIVING THEM THEIR LAND

FLAGRANT DISREGARD FOR INTERNATIONAL LAW...

Amnesty Intl.: Flurry of settlement activity shows flagrant disregard for international law

HUMAN RIGHTS VIOLATIONS...

BREAKING: Amnesty accuses Israel of multiple human rights violations INCLUDING CHILDREN!

ETHNIC CLEANSING...

A real look at ethnic cleansing in the Holy land... decide for yourself

APARTHEID...

Apartheid? Really?

THE RACISTS BUILDS WHITE ONLY VILLAGES WHERE ARABS HAD LIVES FOR CENTURIES AND PRETEND G-D WANTED THIS...

G-d explains the settlements... bottom line!

AND THEN PRETEND THAT THE ZIONIST MOUTH PIECES SPEAK FOR THE JEWISH PEOPLE...

Judaism and zionism are extreme opposites

ISRAEL USES FALSE FLAG TERRORISM NOT ONLY IN THE MIDDLE EAST, BUT ALSO AGAINST AMERICA AND HER ALLIES...

LOOK! Mossad just launched another rocket into an empty lot and now they're bonbing Gaza again...

THE WORLD KNEW GIVING THE JEWS PALESTINE WOULD NOT BODE WELL FOR PEACE...

Did anyone really believe that the UN giving Palestine to extremist Jews would bode well for peace?

Albert Einstein penned this letter in 1948... just wow!

ISRAEL HAS A LONG HISTORY OF SPYING ON AMERCA...

To Understand Jewish Power-How It Rules From Israel-"OPERATION TALPIOT" and "THE TECHNION"

JEWS CONVICTED ALL OVER THE WORLD FOR PEDOPHILIA ESCAPE TO SAFETY IN ISRAEL...

msm Israel: Israel Becoming a 'Refuge for Pedophiles,' Warns Advocate for Child Sex Abuse Victims

NOT ONLY DO THESE ASSHOLES LOBBY POLITICIANS ALL OVER THE WORLD TO THROW PEOPLE IN JAIL FOR QUESTIONING OR WRITING ABOUT WWII, THEY DENY THE NAKBA WHILE THEY CLAIM THAT THE PEOPLE THEY TREAT WORSE THAN ANIMALS NEVER EXISTED...

Al Nakba Denial vs Holocaust Denial, what's the Difference

Palestine NEVER EXISTED!

AND THEY WOULD NOT EXIST WITHOUT THE ZIONIST COLLUSION WITH THE NAZIS AS JEWS WHERE BEING WIPED OFF THE PLANET...

Would Israel exist today without the holoccaust? And moreover...

*If Israel is a light to all nations, then all nations are seriously fucked.*


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 10, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> The top 12 most amazing Israeli medical advances



Not only in medicine does Israel lead the world.  Here are many other Israel contributions to better lives throughout the world.  And all this despite Palestinians Israel has to deal with.

List of Israeli inventions and discoveries - Wikipedia


----------



## montelatici (Mar 10, 2017)

Israel leads the world in medicine? Israel is not even in the top 20.  







Iran leads Israel FFS. Your Zionuttery is beyond belief.

SJR - International Science Ranking


----------



## Mindful (Mar 10, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Israel leads the world in medicine? Israel is not even in the top 20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merely journals.. Try Bloomberg.

Anyone who uses terminology like Zionuttery can not be taken seriously.


----------



## louie888 (Mar 10, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Israel leads the world in medicine? Israel is not even in the top 20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! And sooooooo typical! These clowns claim #1 when *the reality is they 1 below Iran!*

LMAO, TY Monte


----------



## montelatici (Mar 10, 2017)

Mindful said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Israel leads the world in medicine? Israel is not even in the top 20.
> ...



Bloomberg for something to do with Israel. You Zionutters are hilarious. I'll stick to a neutral source like Scientific Journal.


----------



## Shusha (Mar 10, 2017)

Well, it depends what you are measuring.  Monte's table which claims to be an international science ranking is a fairly broad definition and doesn't take into account population, for example.  This one claims Israel is the fourth leading nation in innovation and technology.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 10, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Epic!

What kind of nutter are you?


----------



## Hollie (Mar 10, 2017)

Monty for something to do with facts?

While you are flailing your Pom Poms for third-world Iranian theocrats "publishing" papers, you remain typically fact challenged.

Publisher pulls 58 articles by Iranian scientists over authorship manipulation


http://blogs.sciencemag.org/sciencecareers/2012/10/favorable-comme.html

_Chronicle of Higher Education_ (subscription required for this article) reports on scientists in South Korea, China, and Iran who submitted papers to international journals and gave fictitious e-mail addresses for the potential reviewers they recommended to journal editors.  In some cases, even the reviewers themselves were fictitious. In others, the dishonest authors apparently managed to enter and alter a journal’s own database of real reviewers.


You poor, dear.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 10, 2017)

Hollie said:


> Monty for something to do with facts?
> 
> While you are flailing your Pom Poms for third-world Iranian theocrats "publishing" papers, you remain typically fact challenged.
> 
> ...



Why do you bother with those two? 
They can't even write proper English.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 10, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Well, it depends what you are measuring.  Monte's table which claims to be an international science ranking is a fairly broad definition and doesn't take into account population, for example.  This one claims Israel is the fourth leading nation in innovation and technology.



City Lab?  hahahahahaha.  Try again. 

But remember, MJ said Israel leads the world, when in fact it is behind two Muslim nations and not in the top 20.  Switzerland has about the same population as Israel and is way ahead in the rankings, so stop your Hasbara back peddling.  Israel is nowhere near no. 1, Iran and Turkey rank higher.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 10, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it depends what you are measuring.  Monte's table which claims to be an international science ranking is a fairly broad definition and doesn't take into account population, for example.  This one claims Israel is the fourth leading nation in innovation and technology.
> ...



You should read your own copy and paste link. It listed "documents". 

Publishing documents is meaningless unless the documents and data are available for peer review. Do you know what peer review means?

The Iranian hacks you tried to offer as scientifically literate were falsifying their peer review citations. Read the link to the journal _Nature_ you were given.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 11, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it depends what you are measuring.  Monte's table which claims to be an international science ranking is a fairly broad definition and doesn't take into account population, for example.  This one claims Israel is the fourth leading nation in innovation and technology.
> ...



Eh, Monte.  FYI, Israel LEADS THE WORLD in solar technology, water technology, medical technology & many other fields of endeaver.  Would you like links to these facts.  Please advise.  "Atta boy!


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 11, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Hello.  Is Monte home?


----------



## montelatici (Mar 12, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Would you be surprised if I told you Israel is not in the top 20 in any of those areas except on Zionist propaganda sites? LOL

Let's start with solar. 

Who uses it? Where is Israel?






Who produces the panels? Where is Israel?






Do you want to continue making a fool of yourself?  Israel is only no. 1 at oppressing a captive population and sucking money out of the U.S.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 12, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



How do you like that?  And here I didn't  even know Wikipedia is Zionist hasbara.

Solar power in Israel - Wikipedia


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 12, 2017)

Israel Is Leading the World in In Vitro Fertilization


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 12, 2017)

Science and technology in Israel - Wikipedia


----------



## montelatici (Mar 12, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



You didn't know that Wiki is changed by Hasbara editors 24/7?  You are hopeless.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 12, 2017)

Now from a less partisan source.

*"How Iran became a leader in fertility treatment, courtesy of the Ayatollahs*

Iran is actually a leader in the field of fertility treatment — attracting couples looking for in vitro fertilization, or IVF, from all over the Middle East. And it's all due to support from the Ayatollahs. "

How Iran became a leader in fertility treatment, courtesy of the Ayatollahs


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 12, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Now from a less partisan source.
> 
> *"How Iran became a leader in fertility treatment, courtesy of the Ayatollahs*
> 
> ...



Figures Iran would be involved in fertility.

Iran’s grand ayatollahs: Earth belongs to Muslims, end is near


----------



## montelatici (Mar 12, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Now from a less partisan source.
> ...



By the way, Spain is the world  leader in IVF.  The Wiki article is a Hasbara hack. Like most of the articles that concern Israel.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 12, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Hey great for Spain.  And what are the Palestinians world leaders in?


----------



## montelatici (Mar 12, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Except for Jesus Christ, a Palestinian, not much. But, these days, people under occupation don't have the opportunity to be world leaders.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 12, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Aw bless you for finally proving my point.  Jesus Christ was a Palestinian JEW.  A native Palestinian along with the rest of the Jews at his time.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 13, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Jesus Christ was a Palestinian JEW



Always thought he was a Galileean...assuming he actually existed.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 13, 2017)

Two things about this thread;

The existance of a Jewish state is both irrelevant and in no way a precondition for all these alleged and actual scientific "advances" mentioned.

No matter how many "wonderful benefits to mankind" that come out of Zionist Israel, they are and will always be tainted with the fact that Zionist Israel occupies the lands of, and brutally oppresses and frequently slaughters the native population of those lands. Every Zionist or Jewish invention that comes out of Zionist israel is covered in blood.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 13, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Very good, and what were his followers called and were the indigenous people of Palestine?  You see, you really do know the truth.  The followers of Christ in Palestine became the first Christians and are the indigenous people of Palestine.  Finally, you have it right.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 13, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Well now lets see.  Which came first Jews or Christians?  Boy that's a tough one, huh Monte?


----------



## montelatici (Mar 13, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



I see the revelation that Jews converted to Christianity has not quite sunk in. LOL


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 13, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




Give us a number.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 14, 2017)

The Zionists can boast all they want to about how wonderful Zionist israel is, but the fact is that all these inventions and advancements could have been done elsewhere by the people concerned; the existance of a "Jewish state" is both irrelevant and in no way a precondition for these to occur and it doesn't matter how many "wonderful benefits to mankind" come out of Zionist Israel, they are all tainted with the fact that Zionist Israel is a brutal occupier and oppressor, not to mention mass murderer of the native population.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 14, 2017)

Challenger said:


> The Zionists can boast all they want to about how wonderful Zionist israel is, but the fact is that all these inventions and advancements could have been done elsewhere by the people concerned; the existance of a "Jewish state" is both irrelevant and in no way a precondition for these to occur and it doesn't matter how many "wonderful benefits to mankind" come out of Zionist Israel, they are all tainted with the fact that Zionist Israel is a brutal occupier and oppressor, not to mention mass murderer of the native population.



Wow. Maybe wipe that unseemly drool from your keyboard.

Otherwise:

*From a sidebar found at Post-Gazette.com:*

The United Nations Development Program, in a report published last year, described in often painful detail some of the factors that have contributed to the decline of science and the rise of extremism in Arab societies. Among them are:

- Increases in average income have been lower in the Arab world than anywhere else for 20 years, except for the poorest African countries. "If such trends continue...it will take the average Arab citizen 140 years to double his or her income, whole other regions are set to achieve that level in a matter of less than 10 years," the report noted. One in 5 Arabs lives on less than $2 a day.

- Arab unemployment is the highest in the developing world.

- Surveys show more than half of young Arabs want to leave their countries and live in theUnited States or other industrialized countries where opportunities are better.

- The Arab brain drain is the world's worst, with about 25 percent of new graduates in science, medicine and engineering emigrating each year.

- About 1 in 4 Arab adults can neither read nor write. This is a particular problem among Arab women, 50 per cent of whom are illiterate. Many children do not attend school.

- The quality of education has declined, with many schools teaching mainly interpretations of the Koran, rather than other knowledge or skills.

- Less than 0.6 per cent of Arabs use the Internet and barely 1.2 percent have access to a personal computer. There are 18 computers per 1,000 Arabs, compared to the global average of 78.3.

- During the entire 20th century, fewer than 10,000 books were translated into Arabic -- equivalent to the number translated into Spanish in a single year. Religious books account for 17 per cent of new publications in Arab countries, compared to a world average of 5 per cent.

- Censorship stifles ideas, information and innovation. Numerous censors review book manuscripts, each with the power to edit text or demand revisions.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes, the Michael Wood article published in 2004 and reprinted in the pittsburgh post Gazette in 2007. Typical Zionist Hasbarist tactic, post 325 words mainly negative, from a 2300+ word article on the decline and rebirth of Arabic science.  Interesting how the article ends, don't you think?
_"In 2000, a group of leading scientists formed the Arab Science and Technology Foundation in Sharjah, United Arab Emirates. The emirates are among a handful of Arab countries -- which include Egypt, Pakistan, and Jordan -- that are investing more in science education and research. Sheikh Sultan Bin Mohammed Al-Qassimi, the ruler of Sharjah, donated $1 million from his own pocket to start the science foundation and provided its $5-million headquarters building. The foundation hopes to raise $100 million so it can provide research grants and encourage Arab scientists in other countries to return home. 
The emir of Qatar is backing the Qatar Foundation for Education, Science and Community Development, which is building a vast "Education City" featuring branch campuses of Carnegie Mellon and Cornell universities. "The pendulum can swing back," wrote Ibrahim B. Syed of the University of Louisville in an article about Islamic medicine: "One thousand years ago the Muslims were the great torchbearers of international scientific research. Every student and professional from each country outside the Islamic Empire aspired, yearned, and dreamed to go to Islamic universities to learn, to work, to live and to lead a comfortable life in an affluent and most advanced and civilized society. "Islamic countries have the opportunity and resources to make Islamicscience and medicine number one in their world once again."_" Pittsburgh Post-Gazette | Local, National & World News
5/27/2007 - Education Social - Article Ref: PG0404-2278 for those interested in reading the whole article.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 14, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Yes, the Michael Wood article published in 2004 and reprinted in the pittsburgh post Gazette in 2007. Typical Zionist Hasbarist tactic, post 325 words mainly negative, from a 2300+ word article on the decline and rebirth of Arabic science.  Interesting how the article ends, don't you think?
> _"In 2000, a group of leading scientists formed the Arab Science and Technology Foundation in Sharjah, United Arab Emirates. The emirates are among a handful of Arab countries -- which include Egypt, Pakistan, and Jordan -- that are investing more in science education and research. Sheikh Sultan Bin Mohammed Al-Qassimi, the ruler of Sharjah, donated $1 million from his own pocket to start the science foundation and provided its $5-million headquarters building. The foundation hopes to raise $100 million so it can provide research grants and encourage Arab scientists in other countries to return home.
> The emir of Qatar is backing the Qatar Foundation for Education, Science and Community Development, which is building a vast "Education City" featuring branch campuses of Carnegie Mellon and Cornell universities. "The pendulum can swing back," wrote Ibrahim B. Syed of the University of Louisville in an article about Islamic medicine: "One thousand years ago the Muslims were the great torchbearers of international scientific research. Every student and professional from each country outside the Islamic Empire aspired, yearned, and dreamed to go to Islamic universities to learn, to work, to live and to lead a comfortable life in an affluent and most advanced and civilized society. "Islamic countries have the opportunity and resources to make Islamicscience and medicine number one in their world once again."_" Pittsburgh Post-Gazette | Local, National & World News
> 5/27/2007 - Education Social - Article Ref: PG0404-2278 for those interested in reading the whole article.



Yes, that article. Typical Islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailer, you came up short on actually addressing the retrogression that afflicts your Islamic paradises.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 14, 2017)

Challenger said:


> The Zionists can boast all they want to about how wonderful Zionist israel is, but the fact is that all these inventions and advancements could have been done elsewhere by the people concerned; the existance of a "Jewish state" is both irrelevant and in no way a precondition for these to occur and it doesn't matter how many "wonderful benefits to mankind" come out of Zionist Israel, they are all tainted with the fact that Zionist Israel is a brutal occupier and oppressor, not to mention mass murderer of the native population.



I sure agree with you on Israel's brutal treatment of the Palestinians with peace offerings, security fence & land concessions keeping the Palestinians in Israel instead of those Zionists helping them to return to their native homelands where the Pali's would be treated with Arab country love, justice & respect they were so well accustomed to --- And so well deserve.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 14, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > The Zionists can boast all they want to about how wonderful Zionist israel is, but the fact is that all these inventions and advancements could have been done elsewhere by the people concerned; the existance of a "Jewish state" is both irrelevant and in no way a precondition for these to occur and it doesn't matter how many "wonderful benefits to mankind" come out of Zionist Israel, they are all tainted with the fact that Zionist Israel is a brutal occupier and oppressor, not to mention mass murderer of the native population.
> ...



Those would be the bogus "peace offerings" the Zionists had no intention of living up to or fulfilling; those "security fences" to keep them from returning to their native homeland where they treated everyone with the love, justice and respect that they deserved until the arrival of the Zionist colonisers? Yeah OK.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 14, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Peace offerings last only so long when dealing with your Islamic Death Cult heroes.

"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory)."

Not a lot of reason to negotiate with Islamic fascists.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 14, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Ah, so let me get this straight.  There were no attacks on Jews from the peace loving, life loving Palestinians until 1948.  Is that correct?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 14, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


The Zionists were colonizing Palestine by the turn of the century. 1948 is not the beginning of history.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 15, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Were native Jewish Palestinians victims of violence before 1948? Of course they were, so were native Palestinian Muslims and Christians. During times of regional instability or conflict all sections of the Palestinian community suffered to one degree or other. Jewish Zionist colonisers, however, used terror tactics and brutality long before 1948 to silence or cow any Jewish critics or opponents of their plans and policies. It took years of Zionist terrorist attacks on native Palestinians, before they began to retaliate in kind.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 15, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Shifting demographics, sweetie. The Ottoman Empire of colonizers and oppressors was in decline long before the turn of the century. 1922 was not the beginning of history nor was your invented _Magical Kingdom of Disney Pally'land_ the beginning of civilization.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 15, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Every time the Pali's kill one or more Israeli's, Israel retaliates & far more Palestinians wind up dead than Israeli's.  Do you think maybe it might be wise for Palestinians to not kill any more Israeli's?


----------



## Challenger (Mar 15, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



In WW1 and WW2 the Germans had a policy of slaughtering varying numbers of innocent civilians in "retaliation" for the death of one of their own. That policy never stopped the various resistance movements killing more Germans. The Palestinian resistance movement are entitled to attack their occupiers and oppressors wherever they find them, maybe it would be wise for the Zionists to stop the brutal oppression and occupation?


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 15, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



There it is folks.  See for yourselves.  Absolute proof that one need not necessarily have to be a Palestinian to have a Palestinian mentality.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 15, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Proud to have the same mentality as the ZOB and ZZW who rose up against their oppressors in Warsaw in 1943, or the Maquis, or any of those brave men and women who resisted tyranny and oppression when their lands were occupied by foreign invaders. You use "Palestinian Mentality" as something contemptable, well the same mentality created the United States of America, helped drive the Turks from Europe and helped defeat the Nazis in more recent times, it's the mentality of courage and integrity and the will to live as free people.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 15, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Hey, I agree the Palestinians have great courage.  How many of them Zionists have the courage to blow themselves up along with own children while killing innocents to honor God?


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 15, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Palestinians should have contests to pull their pins & see who can scatter their body parts the furthest.


----------



## louie888 (Mar 15, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Hey, I agree the Palestinians have great courage.  How many of them Zionists have the courage to blow themselves up along with own children while killing innocents to honor God?


Troll, just as many as Jews.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 15, 2017)

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I agree the Palestinians have great courage.  How many of them Zionists have the courage to blow themselves up along with own children while killing innocents to honor God?
> ...



Aw, that's sweet of you to point out.  In all fairness to the Palestinians lets not criticize them.  Rather let us be fair & discuss all their worthy contributions to the world like we do for Israel.  Fair enough Louie?


----------



## Challenger (Mar 16, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Hey, I agree the Palestinians have great courage.  How many of them Zionists have the courage to blow themselves up along with own children while killing innocents to honor God?





			
				MJB12741 said:
			
		

> Palestinians should have contests to pull their pins & see who can scatter their body parts the furthest.



There it is folks, see for yourselves; Zionists commit mass murder, lie about it and then blame the victims- Zionist mentality.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 16, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Such "contributions" might indeed be considered worthy if they weren't tainted with brutal oppression and the blood of innocents, typical Zionist mentality.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 16, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


You poor, dear. Not enough hours in the day to promote your Joooo hatreds?

Just a thought, but your tirades are nothing more than cutting and pasting of silly slogans and clichés. The _brutal oppression_™ meme is old and tired. The most oppressive regimes on the planet are those of your Islamic terrorist heroes. You should attempt to educate yourself about theses matters.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 16, 2017)

I have to agree with him on Israel's brutal treatment of Palestinians.  Who but the Zionists ever tortured the Palestinians with peace offerings, security fence & land concessions thus keeping the Palestinians in Israel when all they want is to be free from Israel?


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 17, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...





Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



They just don't get it.  Any people who attack &/or kill Israeli's will regret it when Israel retaliates.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 17, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> I have to agree with him on Israel's brutal treatment of Palestinians.  Who but the Zionists ever tortured the Palestinians with peace offerings, security fence & land concessions thus keeping the Palestinians in Israel when all they want is to be free from Israel?



Bogus peace offerings they never had any intention of fulfilling, "security fencing" used as a crude form of land grabbing or to create the biggest concentration camp in history. Big of them to "conceed" land that was never theirs in the first place. Zionist mentality.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 17, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Just the innocent bystanders who had nothing to do with the original "attack". Zionist "retaliation" is not called "cutting the grass" for nothing. Zionist mentality.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 17, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree with him on Israel's brutal treatment of Palestinians.  Who but the Zionists ever tortured the Palestinians with peace offerings, security fence & land concessions thus keeping the Palestinians in Israel when all they want is to be free from Israel?
> ...



Wouldn't it be wonderful if those Zionists in Israel just treated the Palestinians with the same Arab country love, justice & respect the Palestinians are so well accustomed to --- And so well deserve?


----------



## Hollie (Mar 17, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree with him on Israel's brutal treatment of Palestinians.  Who but the Zionists ever tortured the Palestinians with peace offerings, security fence & land concessions thus keeping the Palestinians in Israel when all they want is to be free from Israel?
> ...


"Bogus Peace offerings" like a unilateral withdrawal from Gaza? 

How long did it take for your Islamic terrorist heroes to start attacks against Israel after the withdrawal? Do a search for that. Let us know what you find.

Here's a peace offering for you. 

"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory)."

Lots of blustering from Islamics about "obliteration".


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Well, the good news is there will be no more of Israel's "bogus peace offerings" to piss of the Palestinians & their supporters.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 19, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree with him on Israel's brutal treatment of Palestinians.  Who but the Zionists ever tortured the Palestinians with peace offerings, security fence & land concessions thus keeping the Palestinians in Israel when all they want is to be free from Israel?
> ...



You bring up an excellent point.  Hopefully those Zionists will now better understand this Gaza "concentration camp" Israel has put the Palestinians in.

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/gaza-you-dont-know-beautiful-saady-lozon


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 20, 2017)

The Israeli heart and mind just transformed the lives of 1 million Africans forever


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 20, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> The Israeli heart and mind just transformed the lives of 1 million Africans forever



We are all aware of Israel's endless contributions to better lives throughout the world.  However,in all fairness, what contributions have the Palestinians made to the world?


----------



## montelatici (Mar 20, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli heart and mind just transformed the lives of 1 million Africans forever
> ...



What endless contributions. LOL


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 20, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



Aw, bless you for asking.  Here are a few just for starters.  Please request more.  The list is enormous.  Thanks.

Israel’s 65 Years Most Recent Contributions to the World


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 20, 2017)

We should call this thread "Jews, a Light Unto the World", but....

Here are some more contributions which come from Jews:

Hot Pockets Were Invented by These Iranian Jewish Brothers

----------
The purpose of this website is to provide an online resource that accurately describes the Jewish contribution to the cultural, scientific, and technological evolution of civilization.

The Jewish Contribution to World Civilization
------------


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 20, 2017)

I have this book, and I just found it online.
It is a wonderful reading.

Full text of "Jewish contribution to civilization"


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 20, 2017)

Many of the concepts espoused in the Torah and Jewish traditionseem quintessentially modern, yet go back thousands of years. Here’s a roundup of some ideas that we take for granted today that are an integral part of ancient Jewish wisdom.

10 Ideas Judaism Gave the World


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 20, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli heart and mind just transformed the lives of 1 million Africans forever
> ...



I think some better questions would be what contributions have Muslims or Arabs made to the world in the last thousand years?  The Palestinians will excuse themselves by saying they are "under occupation."


----------



## montelatici (Mar 20, 2017)

Linking to Hasbara propaganda sites just makes it clear how ridiculous the assertions are.  Do you see any western country that sets up such bullshit sites that make things up?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 20, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Linking to Hasbara propaganda sites just makes it clear how ridiculous the assertions are.  Do you see any western country that sets up such bullshit sites that make things up?



All I see is a discussion board poster not doing any research and deciding that none of what is said in those sources is true.

Not much time on your hands, I guess.


----------



## Shusha (Mar 20, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Do you see any western country that sets up such bullshit sites that make things up?



Um.  You mean like this one.  Or this one.  Or this one.  Also this one.  Look!  Even the Miss Universe Pageant gets in on the action.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 20, 2017)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



Yep, it's those Zionists fault the Palestinians are a worthless lot to any worldly contributions due to Israel's "occupation."  So let us discuss all the Palestinian contributions to the world prior to 1948.  Fair enough everyone?


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 20, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Hello!  Anybody home?


----------



## montelatici (Mar 21, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Linking to Hasbara propaganda sites just makes it clear how ridiculous the assertions are.  Do you see any western country that sets up such bullshit sites that make things up?
> ...



I do plenty of research, I just don't use propaganda as material for my research.  You, use propaganda as your only source for your information and your position.  No wonder you have difficulty reconciling your position with the facts.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



What do you disagree with in this "propaganda" piece extolling Israeli contributions to a better world for all humanity?


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 22, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



Hmmm.  Oh Monte, where are you?


----------



## Challenger (Mar 22, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



They're treated better in Jordan, Egypt and the Lebanon than they are by their Zionist occupiers, but what do you expect from people with a Zionist mentality.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 22, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Many of the concepts espoused in the Torah and Jewish traditionseem quintessentially modern, yet go back thousands of years. Here’s a roundup of some ideas that we take for granted today that are an integral part of ancient Jewish wisdom.
> 
> 10 Ideas Judaism Gave the World


Erm...The Codes of Hammurabi and Lipit-Ishtar predate Judaism and both contain many of those "10 ideas". Judaism just copied and cherry picked other's ideas.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 22, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> We should call this thread "Jews, a Light Unto the World", but....



I've no problem with that at all, but then it would have nothing to do with the Israel Palestine conflict, would it? After all this thread is just a Hasbara puff piece to distract from the fact that Zionist Israel is an aggressor and brutal oppressor; something that taints any and all these "wonderful achievements".


----------



## Hollie (Mar 22, 2017)

Challenger said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > We should call this thread "Jews, a Light Unto the World", but....
> ...


 In the twisted attempt at reasoning performed by you irrational Jew haters, you hope to see Israel as an "oppressor". In fact, it is your heroes in the various islamic terrorist franchises who are the true oppressors. 

The security measures employed by Israel are measures for self-defense against a fascist ideology that you and an identifiable cabal of others flail your Pom Poms for. Acts of war waged against Israel by your heroes result only in the continued deaths of Islamics. Those tactics have only served to bolster the truly sick pleasure you and your cabal seem to derive from the deaths of Islamist civilians and Islamic terrorists alike. I suppose as long as there is chance for Islamists to attack Israel, that's worth every dead Arab-Moslem.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 22, 2017)

Muslim Arab Palestinian citizens sure don't feel Israel is "an oppressor."  Only the Muslim Arab Palestinian terrorists do.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 22, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Muslim Arab Palestinian citizens sure don't feel Israel is "an oppressor."  Only the Muslim Arab Palestinian terrorists do.



Yeah right.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 22, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Muslim Arab Palestinian citizens sure don't feel Israel is "an oppressor."  Only the Muslim Arab Palestinian terrorists do.
> ...




Getting to know Huwaida Arraf

Is the International Solidarity Movement “pro-terrorist”? A response to Huwaida Arraf


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 23, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


The last resort.

Play the terrorist card.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



The usual practice of the Islamic terrorist huggers. 

Roll out the Shirley Temper clones.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 23, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Muslim Arab Palestinian citizens sure don't feel Israel is "an oppressor."  Only the Muslim Arab Palestinian terrorists do.


Really? Do you have any credible evidence to support that assertion? Remember, people resist oppression in many ways, not only with violence.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Prime example of Zionist mentality.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 23, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


IDF - Israel Doofus Force


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 23, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Muslim Arab Palestinian citizens sure don't feel Israel is "an oppressor."  Only the Muslim Arab Palestinian terrorists do.
> ...



Let us deal with your question rationally & without bias.  Please tell us of ANY Palestinian Israeli citizens who have left or want to leave Israel to go live in some other country?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 23, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Why should they leave their homeland just because it is occupied?


----------



## Challenger (Mar 23, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Rationally and without bias? Is that why your "Muslim Arab Palestinians" have suddenly morphed into "Palestinian Israeli citizens"? Given they risk not being allowed to return if they do, just staying put is a form of resistance.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 23, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Will you not post for a week if I name three?


----------



## montelatici (Mar 23, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



The Arab Israelis that can afford to immigrate or are famous enough do get the heck out of the hell hole that Israel is for non-Jews.   Sayed Kashua, an Arab Israeli writer immigrated to the U.S. (Illinois), for example.

"In 2014, Kashua moved with his family to Champaign-Urbana, Illinois, to teach advanced Hebrew and comedy writing at the University of Illinois. Initially, the plan was to stay for a year, but after the war in Gaza broke out that summer, he decided to leave Israel for good. In a widely circulated column announcing his departure, Kashua wrote, “Twenty-five years of writing in Hebrew, and nothing has changed. Twenty-five years clutching at the hope, believing it is not possible that people can be so blind. Twenty-five years during which I had few reasons to be optimistic but continued to believe that one day this place in which both Jews and Arabs live together would be the one story where the story of the other is not denied.”

How Sayed Kashua Became an Outsider in Israel — and in America

Read more: How Sayed Kashua Became an Outsider in Israel — and in America


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



I'll post when I want to regardless of anything you post.  And in no way, under any conditions would I not want you to post.  Love it when you do.  Please post more often.  We need you & your ilk here.  Thank you.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 26, 2017)

Is there any end to Israel's contributions to better lives throughout the world?

Solve Israel's Problems » Please Share Our Articles » Israel’s Contributions to the World


----------



## Challenger (Mar 27, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Is there any end to Israel's contributions to better lives throughout the world?
> 
> Solve Israel's Problems » Please Share Our Articles » Israel’s Contributions to the World


Obviously not. Pity all these "contributions" are based on the continuing brutal oppression of the Palestinians


----------



## Hollie (Mar 27, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any end to Israel's contributions to better lives throughout the world?
> ...



_Brutal oppression of the Pal'istanians_™

Quite remarkable how the israeli advancements in science and technology is somehow based on _Brutal oppression of the Pal'istanians_™

Quite remarkable how people like you iñdulge your own failure and self-hate.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 27, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any end to Israel's contributions to better lives throughout the world?
> ...



Had the Palestinians been supportive of Israel, they too would have received world praise for all of Israel's worldly contributions.  But then, Palestinians will be Palestinians.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 27, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Had the Palestinians been supportive of Zionist Israel, they would *still *have been murdered, expelled, disposessed and oppressed. The "master race" needs "living space" in order to be a "light unto nations" and last a "1000 years" That's Zionist mentality.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 27, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Hey, no one is more in agreement with you that Israel's treatment of the Palestinians provokes them & has to end.  Shame on those Zionists.  When will they wake up & start treating the Palestinians with the same Arab country love, justice & respect the Palestinians are so well accustomed to   --- And so well deserve?


----------



## Hollie (Mar 27, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Really, most impressive that you scoured the web to find a single opinion that coincides with your own biases. 

On the other hand:

Arab entrepreneurs, IDF vets team up to promote start-ups

Arab entrepreneurs, IDF vets team up to promote start-ups.


I know, right? The above makes you want to run out into traffic and stab yourself in the neck.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 27, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Im always impressed with knuckleheads who know with 100% certainty (using 0% facts), how the future would unfold.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 28, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Is there any end to Israel's contributions to better lives throughout the world?
> 
> Solve Israel's Problems » Please Share Our Articles » Israel’s Contributions to the World


Oh jeese, another "brand Israel" post.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 28, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any end to Israel's contributions to better lives throughout the world?
> ...



Are you saying Israel does not make endless contributions to better lives throughout the world?


----------



## montelatici (Mar 28, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Yes, it is all hype.  An attempt to create a brand through propaganda.  Little nations like Switzerland, not to mention larger nations,  make far more contributions than Israel, without the need for Americans to fund them.  Have you ever seen the Swiss make any claims?   

It is hilarious when the useful idiots like MJB parrot the propaganda.


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 28, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



LMAO!  Look who is calling who a "useful idiot."  Monte, I think I love you.  Heh Heh!


----------



## montelatici (Mar 28, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



The lady doth protest too much. MJB, you never disappoint. Heh Heh!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 28, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


At the height of its military - particularly nuclear - and economic power, Israel is feeling uncharacteristically vulnerable; but this time the threat is ironically coming from a nonviolent movement anchored in international law and the Universal Declaration of Human Rights. Last June, Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu effectively declared the Palestinian-led global Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement a "strategic threat" to Israel's regime of occupation, colonisation and apartheid by deciding to assign the overall responsibility for fighting against the BDS to the ministry of strategic affairs.

This dramatic shift reflects the failure of Israel's well-oiled "Brand Israel" campaign, run by the foreign ministry since BDS was launched in 2005, which sees culture as a propaganda tool and whose logic is to use Israeli artists and writers to show the world "Israel's prettier face".

Is BDS' campaign against Israel reaching a turning point?


----------



## Hollie (Mar 28, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Funny piffle. A four year old opinion piece by the loser who is facing tax evasion charges.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 28, 2017)

"A light unto all nations" is corny af


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 29, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Oh yes indeed.  Israel's economy in 2016 exceeded all expectations in growth.  LONG LIVE THE BDS MOVEMENT!

Israeli Economic Growth Exceeding Expectations


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 29, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Hey I have an idea.  Lets help the Pali supporters to hold more rallies against Israel on school campuses to keep investments in Israel pouring in.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 30, 2017)

http://www.jewishpress.com/indepth/...-thin-air-during-aipac-conference/2017/03/28/


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 30, 2017)

Is there anyone who doesn't at least respect Israel for helping other nations in crises?

Articles: Israel's Global Reach to Nations in Crisis


----------



## Challenger (Apr 2, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Is there anyone who doesn't at least respect Israel for helping other nations in crises?
> 
> Articles: Israel's Global Reach to Nations in Crisis



As much as I "respect" any publicity stunt designed to improve the perpetraitor's image abroad.


----------



## fanger (Apr 2, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> "A light unto all nations" is corny af



How about "Israel A Blight unto all nations"?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 2, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Is there anyone who doesn't at least respect Israel for helping other nations in crises?
> 
> Articles: Israel's Global Reach to Nations in Crisis


If Israel was so interested in helping people (for its own sake not just for propaganda) why did it block aid from Gaza to Haiti?


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 2, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyone who doesn't at least respect Israel for helping other nations in crises?
> ...



Well, I have to admit before we praise Israel for their endless worldly contributions for better lives we should also consider all the Palestinian contributions as well.  Don't you agree?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 2, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


How about the Palestinian civilians have been pounded by Israel's military for 70 years and Israel has not won yet.

That is an outstanding accomplishment.


----------



## louie888 (Apr 2, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


They are certainly an amazingly resilient people. And while this pisses these zionists off to no end, you just gotta respect them for that.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 2, 2017)

louie888 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Right on. And not only are the Palestinians a "resiliant' people, they are also a most courageous people.  How many of them Zionists have the courage to blow themselves up along with their own children while killing all the Palestinians they can with them?


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Apr 2, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Is there ANYONE who would care to condemn Israel for this one?




Genesis 22:15-18 (Genesis ch. 23 in Tanakh) says that, "And the angel of the Lord called unto Abraham out of heaven the second time, And said, By myself have I sworn, saith the Lord, for because thou hast done this thing, and hast not withheld thy son [Isaac], thine only son:
That in blessing I will bless thee, and in multiplying I will multiply thy seed as the stars of the heaven, and as the sand which is upon the sea shore; and thy seed shall possess the gate of his enemies; And in thy seed shall all the nations of the earth be blessed; because thou hast obeyed my voice."
The Lord says, "in thy seed shall all the nations of the earth be blessed." 

Israel today is a technological powerhouse, with many inventions that have global benefits (blessings) for mankind -- for example, a pill with a camera that one swallows; the recycling of waste-water ( Israel is the number one recycler of wastewater in the world, with over 80% of its waste-water recycled). The UK's largest water company, purchased Israel's Mapal Green Energy water purification system for wastewater treatment.
The deal is set to supply Mapal-purified water to approximately 7 million northwest England homes.  In 2008, Bill Gates said that "_nvention going on in Israel is critical to the future of the technology business."

Here's a partial list of Jews whose inventions have benefited mankind: Eugene Aserinsky - (1921 –1998), discovered REM sleep ; Paul Berg - b.1921, father of genetic engineering; Niels Bohr - (1885 – 1962), discoverer of the structure of the atom; Sergey Brin and Larry Page - both born in 1973, Google co-founders; Paul Ehrlich - (1854-1915),  produced a cure for syphilis and invented chemotherapy; Arthur Eichengrun - (1867-1949), invented aspirin, though never credited; Einstein, no introduction needed for the man voted Person of the Century by TIME magazine. Francois Englert - b. 1932, one of original researchers on Higgs boson; Rosalind Franklin - (1920-1958), contributed to the understanding of the molecular structures of DNA; Sigmund Freud - (1856-1939), like Einstein, no intro' needed; Milton Friedman - (1912 – 2006), influential economist; Waldemar Haffkine - (1860-1930) invented cholera vaccine; Henry Heimlich - b.1921, invented the well-known Heimlich maneuver which has saved countless lives from choking; Jerome Horwitz - (1919-1912) invented AZT, the first ever NRTI (nucleoside reverse transcriptase inhibitor). He created it to treat 
cancer. But in the mid-1980s, it was found that Horwitz's discovery was effective in treating HIV; Bob Kahn - b.1938 invented (with non-Jewish Vint Cerf) the Transmission Control Protocol (TCP) and the Internet Protocol (IP) in the early 1970s. TCP/IP made the reliable transfer of data possible between computers over a network, which led to the Internet; Albert Michelson - (1853-1931), calculated speed of light; Marvin Minsky - b.1927, foremost researcher in artificial intelligence; Emmy Noether - (1882-193) One of the greatest mathematician ever, we are indebted to her work in our understanding of the universe; Grigory Perelman - b.1966 — mathematician who proved the previously-thought-unsolvable Poincare Conjecture, which basically states that any three-dimensional space without holes is a sphere. His proof might help determine the shape of the universe; Albert Sabin - (1906-1993), invented oral vaccine for polio; Jonas Salk - (1914-1995), developed the vaccine for polio. Paul Zoll - (1911-1999), invented external pacemaker; Mark Zuckerberg - b.1984, invented Facebook._


----------



## theliq (Apr 3, 2017)

Ria_Longhorn said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there ANYONE who would care to condemn Israel for this one?
> ...


OK   give   Now  the incredible  Muslim  thought and  inventions between the 9th   and 13th  Centuries that  enabled  the above Jews to accomplish  their fine results........NONE WERE ISRAELIS  BY THE WAY.......most were American  Jews and few  if any  were Zionist Trash

Thank God....Your  heading is misleading...steven


----------



## Challenger (Apr 3, 2017)

theliq said:


> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Got there before me! Another Zionist attempt to co-opt the achievements of people from all over the world who just happened to follow Judaism, fail.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 3, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



True, Zionists are far too cowardly. They prefer to kill by remote control, murder innocent Palestinian children playing in their streets from afar, waay out of any possible danger to themselves. Zionists gang up to abuse and beat up Palestinians of all ages, just to make themselves feel good about themselves, then blame their victims for "falling onto their fists" or "under their boots", or being shot while prostrate on the ground, wounded and no danger to anyone. Then they bitch about why everyone hates them...that's Zionist mentality.
.


----------



## theliq (Apr 3, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


You  missed out a word Challenger....It should read>>>>>>Zionist SCUM Mentality    st


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



It's comically tragic how you goofy converts trample over your own arguments. You can thank your Islamic terrorist heroes for dead civilians. Your heroes wage acts of war from civilian areas. Had Israel chosen to end this nonsense by sweeping through the rat's nest of Arab-Moslem lowlifes instead of measured responses to acts of Islamic terrorism, this would not have continued for seventy years. 

Seventy years later, your Islamic terrorist Pal'istanians have less credibility and less relevance now than ever before. 

That is a failure typical of Arabs-Moslems.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



Your drooling, Jooooo hating tirades are a hoot.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 3, 2017)

theliq said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



My biggest issue with the Zionist scum mentality is their treatment of Palestinians with peace offerings, security fence & land concessions to provoke the Palestinians into hatred & violence.  When will those Zionists ever learn to treat the Palestinians with the same Arab country love. justice & respect the Palestinians are so well accustomed to --- And so well deserve.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## louie888 (Apr 3, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


If you wanted peace you would immediately stop imprisoning, humiliating and murdering the native people of that land. And if you can't learn to live in peace with these people, the simplest solution is to leave.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 3, 2017)

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



LMAO!  You are so funny.  I think I love you.  "the native people of the land" WERE JEWS, not Muslim Palestinian squatters.  Get it yet?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 3, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



LMAO, you are such a lovable nitwit.

The native people of the land are the Muslims and the Christians whose ancestors converted to Christianity as required by Roman Law after 380 AD, and subsequently many of whom converted to Islam from Christianity over the centuries of Muslim rule.  The Zionists were natives of Europe.

*"Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted to Christianity, and later Islam, not Arab in origin..."*

*Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted*


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 3, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Well how do you like  that?  Today's Palestinians are Jews killing Israeli's.  Heh Heh!


----------



## louie888 (Apr 3, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


So, get out... THAT SIMPLE!


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 3, 2017)

louie888 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Hey little buddy.  Israel is there to stay.  Until you understand that, the Palestinians lose every time in every conflict.  And that's okay by me.


----------



## louie888 (Apr 3, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


THAT IS EXACTLY THE PROBLEM.

No other people would stand for that shit and you know that.

*If a small Mexican cult claimed to have found scrolls from G-d, where HE, Himself stated that He promised the land that we now cal Dallas, TX to this small religious cult's members today... how do you think that that would play out?*

Be honest for this one.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 3, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> louie888 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Israel will end up like Rhodesia or South Africa, the Jews will determine which route it takes. That's just how the cookie crumbles.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



Like I said, unless & until the Palestinians & you Pali supporters accept the fact that Israel is there to stay, things will remain the same with no lasting peace.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 3, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



South Africa stayed, Rhodesia became Zimbabwe.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



And Israel will remain Israel.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 3, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



It would be unusual for a majority non-Jewish country to call itself Israel, but who knows.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 3, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...



I would have thought that even the slow adults like yourself would have discovered by now that your silly South Africa references are inappropriate and don't apply. You have never understood that South African apartheid was related to racial discrimination. 

That suggests you're a complete buffoon as you're attempting to relate South African racial discrimination with Israeli policies and you have never made any relevant connection. 

I know right, you realize your cut and paste slogans and clichés are just pointless spam and you're looking for a way to sidestep and evade.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 3, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


From no on anyone without an avatar is going onto my ignore list.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 4, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Exactly right. Zionists never made any peace offerings the intended to keep, fenced in or expelled the native Palestinians at every opportunity and provoked those that stayed put with brutal oppression, murder, torture, rape and imprisonment until they retaliated, then blamed the Palestinians for "hatred and violence" That's Zionist mentality for you.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 4, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Today's Palestinians are the descendants of ancient Judeans, etc. who are being killed by Zionist Israeli colonisers from Europe and America, and most honest and decent people in the world, don't find that particularly funny, but I suppose that's all you can expect from a Zionist mentality.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 4, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



I agree the Zionists are mostly to blame for this endless conflict.  Peace offerings, security fence & land concessions to Palestinians so they can remain in Israel has proven to be an awful mistake by Israel.  Why can't those Zionists in Israel just treat the Palestinians like their own Arab brothers in surrounding Arab countries do & LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## Challenger (Apr 4, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Good, we're getting somewhere. Yes, those land "concessions"....that's like a car thief "conceeding" the spare tyre to the owner so he can keep the rest of the car. As for "allowing" the natives to remain, well the Zionists had to contend with world opinion, even back then, and then of course they are good for use as human shields and to be coerced and blackmailed to spy on their fellow Palestinians, or shill for the Zionists on demand.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 4, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



So, do you or do you not agree that Israel should end their Zionists agenda regarding the Palestinians & start treating them like their own Arab brothers in surrounding Arab countries do?   LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 4, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



If you mean enfranchising them as Jordan has done, absolutely. LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY?


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 4, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Aw,bless you Monte.  I never would have guessed you of all people would support Israel "enfranchising" the Palestinians with a Black September.  But hey, if that's what it takes, LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## montelatici (Apr 4, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Wonderful. We agree then. Enfranchise all the non-Jews and LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## theliq (Apr 4, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Typical Scumism


----------



## theliq (Apr 4, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


 so Y R Discriminating  against faceless zionist scum..GOOD


----------



## Challenger (Apr 5, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



I certainly agree that the malicious cancer of Zionism should be consigned to the dustbin of history. That way, the people of Palestine/Israel (or whatever they chose to call it) can create a country for all it's people, regardless of their religion, that can really be "a light unto the nations".


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 5, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


>



And the Palestinian was innocent of any crime against Israel. Right Tinmore?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 5, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



With torture you can get prisoners to admit to anything.  Great strategy by the Israelis.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 5, 2017)

Wouldn't it be wonderful if Israel abandoned their Zionist agenda toward the Palestinians & helped to free them back to their native homelands?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 5, 2017)

It would be better if the Zionists returned to their homelands in Europe.  It would solve a lot of problems.


----------



## theliq (Apr 5, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Huh,Had Had  Had Had Had Had Had Had Had Had Had really done so,it would have had a better effect(You can work out the punctuation)....if you are capable...MJ...steve


----------



## theliq (Apr 5, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Huh,Had Had  Had Had Had Had Had Had Had Had Had really done so,it would have had a better effect(You can work out the punctuation)....if you are capable...MJ...steve


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 6, 2017)

*Clayton Swisher - Undercover Investigation of the Israel Lobby *

**


----------



## Challenger (Apr 6, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


In a modern civilised society, the idea is to put the alleged criminal on trial by a jury of their peers who should determine guilt or innocence based on the evidence presented. There is no crime that requires the torture of the perpetrator. It seems that the "rule of law" is a Western concept sadly lacking in Zionist Israel today.


----------



## Challenger (Apr 6, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


What do you expect from a bunch of fascist thugs?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 6, 2017)

*Israel sprays pesticides on almost half of Gaza’s agricultural land*

*Israel sprays pesticides on almost half of Gaza’s agricultural land*


----------



## Hollie (Apr 6, 2017)

Challenger said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



You eliminate them when they are an immediate threat.

Assassinated Hamas Top Terrorist Was Planning Attacks Against Israel, Gaza Militant Says


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 6, 2017)

*Israel has Demolished 48,000 Palestinian Homes Since 1967*

Home demolitions are one of the most devastating and frequent hardships Palestinians face, especially in the West Bank and East Jerusalem.

According to UN figures Israel is demolishing more Palestinian homes now than ever.

Israel´s home demolitions are illegal under international law. The 53rd article of the Fourth Geneva Convention states that an occupying power is prohibited from destroying any property belonging to individuals, organisations or the state. Despite this, Israel has managed to demolish more than 48,000 Palestinian homes and structures since the occupation and military control started in 1967. This figure is predicted to be much higher due to multiple demolitions of the same housing unit being counted as one demolition.

Hundreds of these structures were funded by international donors for humanitarian assistance, including the European Union. Within the first three months of 2016, over 150 EU-funded homes and structures were demolished by Israel in the West Bank.

Israel has Demolished 48,000 Palestinian Homes Since 1967


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 6, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Wouldn't it be wonderful if Israel abandoned their Zionist agenda treatment of Palestinians with peace offerings, security fence & land concessions so Palestinians can remain in Israel & started treating the Palestinians like their own Arab brothers in surrounding Arab countries did & still do?


----------



## theliq (Apr 6, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


YAWN


----------



## Challenger (Apr 7, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



You really do love to repeat your tired, old, debunked, mantra in the vain hope that someone gullible might believe it. The world has moved on, I'm afraid, but I suppose it's easy for you to cut and past your drivel than actually have something intelligent and accurate to contribute, well that's Zionist menality I suppose.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Apr 7, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



You've repeated this same sentence a thousand times already.  Just sayin'.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 7, 2017)

Challenger said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



So, are you not in favor of Israel abandoning their Zionist treatment of Palestinians & start treating Palestinians with the same Arab country love, justice & respect the Palestinians are so well accustomed to --- And so well deserve?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



He's a broken record.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Well, would you be so kind as to answer the question?  Thank you.

Are you not in favor of Israel abandoning their Zionist treatment of Palestinians & start treating Palestinians with the same Arab country love, justice & respect the Palestinians are so well accustomed to --- And so well deserve?  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## montelatici (Apr 7, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Yawn.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



There it is folks.  See for yourselves.  The Pali's & their supporters prefer Israel's treatment of Palestinians to Arab country treatment.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 7, 2017)

Israel, naked under the microscope in Cork

“Phew! If you receive this…” it means the Conference is actually happening — so began the letter that welcomed us at the three-day *International Law and the State of Israel: Legitimacy, Exceptionalism and Responsibility conference* in Cork, Ireland, so tenuous and troubled was its genesis. 

See more at: Israel, naked under the microscope in Cork


----------



## Shusha (Apr 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> He's a broken record.



Ironic coming from the spambot who posts the same three links over, and over, and over, and over, and over again on every thread.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hey Monte, did you know the Israelites converted to Christianity & the Christians converted to Islam so today's Muslim Palestinians are the natives of the land?  Heh Heh!


----------



## montelatici (Apr 8, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Hey Monte, did you know the Israelites converted to Christianity & the Christians converted to Islam so today's Muslim Palestinians are the natives of the land?  Heh Heh!



Yes, of course. As confirmed by even Jewish sources.  Gentile historians have known this for centuries.

*Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted to Christianity, and later Islam, not Arab in origin*
In Palestine the "small" number of Arab invaders who had been imported by the Arabian conquerors were wiped out by disease. Thus the "myth" of the "Palestinian Arab" descending "from the Arab conquerors" appears to be factually incorrect for all but perhaps a few.

Native Population almost wholly descended from Jews who had been forcibly converted

*"Most Palestinians in Judea & Samaria were formerly Jews"*

http://www.jewishpress.com/indepth/...-judea-samaria-were-formerly-jews/2015/01/06/

*"Most Palestinians Are Descendants Of Jews"*
AUGUST 21, 2016, 10:07 AM 12

Most Palestinians Are Descendants Of Jews


----------



## montelatici (Apr 8, 2017)

Shusha said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > He's a broken record.
> ...



Asshole, I post links to the source data that proves a point.  I don't constantly repost invented nonsense that has no basis in fact. 

When I make a point without providing a link to the source I get reported. Is it you doing the reporting?


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 8, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Why would anyone report you for anything?   We need you here to keep us laughing.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 8, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



No that's funny comning from the clown of the site. LOL


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 8, 2017)

I like this clown the best.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 8, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> I like this clown the best.




Getting to you I see. Well, that's what happens when you are constantly made a fool of, clown.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 9, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > I like this clown the best.
> ...




Yes Monte.  You are "getting to me."  Love you man.  So little left to laugh at these days of radical Islamists killing us infidels all over the world.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 9, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



What do Islamists killing infidels all over the world have to do with Jews killing us Christian goy in Palestine?   Oh, you are clown dancing again. Love you, buddy.


----------



## theliq (Apr 9, 2017)

https://www.opednews.com/.../opedne_burton_h_060905_the_common_origin_of.ht...





montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Monte, did you know the Israelites converted to Christianity & the Christians converted to Islam so today's Muslim Palestinians are the natives of the land?  Heh Heh!
> ...


In fact Monte.....Jews were in Ur,originally were a mix of Arabs...steve


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Hollie (Apr 10, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


>



YouTube is truly a service to the conspiratorial mindset.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 10, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


>



Aw, bless the Palestinians for making Israel so successful.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 10, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The dealers of death.

Y'all must be proud.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 10, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



"I saw it on YouTube so it must be true".

You and these silly YouTube videos. What a hoot.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 10, 2017)

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Rania Khalek is the source. Youtube is merely the medium.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 10, 2017)

Well, what about this source?  A Syrian.  Good enough for you?  Live & learn 




5:28
Arabs for *Israel* - Muslims for *Israel* - Wafa ...
6/4/2015
Arabs for Israel - Muslims for Israel - Wafa Sultan


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 11, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Well, what about this source?  A Syrian.  Good enough for you?  Live & learn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Next the  Pali supporters will be telling us Wafa Sultan is paid by Israel.  Heh Heh!


----------



## theliq (Apr 12, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, what about this source?  A Syrian.  Good enough for you?  Live & learn
> ...


Not necessarily Israel BUT ZIONIST FILTH FOR SURE.................now you get it MJB..........LOL how shameful you are MJ


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 13, 2017)

*Media release: 31/3/17: Morgan Poll: Government Out of Touch on Israel/Palestine*

A Roy Morgan Poll released this week revealed that the Australian public is much more sympathetic toward the Palestinians than the Turnbull government.

An overwhelming majority of survey participants expressed support for the recognition of Palestinian statehood: 73% (up from 62% in 2011), while a majority (55%) indicated that they regarded the Palestinians’ call for “a boycott of Israeli goods, services, companies and institutions profiting from the occupation of Palestine” as reasonable. Only 8% opposed recognition of Palestinian statehood, while 25% described the call for a boycott as unreasonable.

61% of those surveyed opposed the construction of Israeli settlements in the Occupied Territories and 53% said that they opposed the Turnbull government’s rejection of UN Security Council Resolution 2334, which reaffirmed the UN’s opposition to settlements and called upon Israel to halt settlement activities in the Occupied Territories. Only 17% of those surveyed indicated support for Israeli settlements, while 29% supported the government’s rejection of UNSC Resolution 2334.

Media release: 31/3/17: Morgan Poll: Government Out of Touch on Israel/Palestine


----------



## theliq (Apr 13, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> *Media release: 31/3/17: Morgan Poll: Government Out of Touch on Israel/Palestine*
> 
> A Roy Morgan Poll released this week revealed that the Australian public is much more sympathetic toward the Palestinians than the Turnbull government.
> 
> ...


It has been even higher Tinnie.....trouble is we have the Conservatives in at the moment AND THEY LOVE LICKING ISRAELS ASSHOLE.....but we will boot them out soon////////as they are Useless and do not Represent Australians at all,in a recent poll only 34% of the population would vote for them...steve

in Western Australia we have just had our State Voting ....the Conservatives(called The Liberals!!!!!!!~!!!!!!!!!!! amazingly) went from power with 56 Seats....they now have just 8......Go Labour....Fuck the Liberals(incredible name for Right Wing Conservative Party)  steve


----------



## Hollie (Apr 13, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> *Media release: 31/3/17: Morgan Poll: Government Out of Touch on Israel/Palestine*
> 
> A Roy Morgan Poll released this week revealed that the Australian public is much more sympathetic toward the Palestinians than the Turnbull government.
> 
> ...



The Islamic terrorists in Gaza and the West Bank should petition the Ausdies for an increase in their welfare fraud payments.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 13, 2017)

No worries.  You can bet your last dime --- there will be NO SHARIA LAW IN AUSTRALIA.

Watch How Muslims want Shariah Law in Australia


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Hollie (Apr 14, 2017)

Gaza: the IDF explains itself.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 14, 2017)

Hollie said:


> Gaza: the IDF explains itself.


More Israeli war crimes. Thank you.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 14, 2017)

*More Israeli war crimes.*


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 14, 2017)

Nutandyahoo should be tried & convicted for war crimes against his own Israeli citizens for his Zionist treatment of Palestinians with peace offerings, security fence & land concessions keeping them in Israel to kill Israeli citizens.  Face it you Zionists, no surrounding Arab country, who know the  Palestinians best, ever treated them Israel does.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2017)

MJB12741 said:


> Nutandyahoo should be tried & convicted for war crimes against his own Israeli citizens for his Zionist treatment of Palestinians with peace offerings, security fence & land concessions keeping them in Israel to kill Israeli citizens.  Face it you Zionists, no surrounding Arab country, who know the  Palestinians best, ever treated them Israel does.



 Hey, MJB have you heard the one about the European Jews offering the Palestinians some of the land they stole from them back, as long as they can continue the Israeli military occupation?


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 14, 2017)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Nutandyahoo should be tried & convicted for war crimes against his own Israeli citizens for his Zionist treatment of Palestinians with peace offerings, security fence & land concessions keeping them in Israel to kill Israeli citizens.  Face it you Zionists, no surrounding Arab country, who know the  Palestinians best, ever treated them Israel does.
> ...



Oh yes I heard  about that one.  COOL!


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 15, 2017)

Think about it.  Ever since the earliest cave men, at one time or another, all land is stolen land.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 20, 2017)

How does Israel do it considering the Palestinians Israel has to deal with?

Israel’s top 45 greatest inventions of all time


----------

